

What It's Like to Lose $100M at Facebook - chooseyourself
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/how-i-screwed-yasser-arafat-out-of-2mm-and-lost-100mm-in-the-process/

======
chooseyourself
Whoops. I meant this one: [http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2014/08/whats-it-like-
to-lose-1...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2014/08/whats-it-like-to-
lose-100000000-at-facebook/)

~~~
wodenokoto
Is that really the same guy? How can someone who claims to have cheated people
into believing he had build a 100 million dollar business be afraid of asking
for a discount or a favor?

------
bitJericho
This guy's brilliant. Love it.

